

Show HN: Another Spaced Repetition Flashcard App - alinajaf
http://www.cardmonkeyhq.com/
Heavily inspired by http://kanji.koohii.com/ and Anki, I've spent the past few months putting together a web-based flashcard review app.<p>It's still very much a work in progress. If there's enough interest and the app provides enough value to warrant it,  I would eventually like to make it a subscription-based app. I'm perfectly happy to leave it free if as an example app in my portfolio if it doesn't take off.<p>Any and all feedback welcome, here's the blogpost with more info:<p>http://najafali.blogspot.com/2010/08/introducing-cardmonkey.html
======
alinajaf
Clickable URL:

<http://www.cardmonkeyhq.com/>

Heavily inspired by <http://kanji.koohii.com/> and Anki, I've spent the past
few months putting together a web-based flashcard review app.

It's still very much a work in progress. If there's enough interest and the
app provides enough value to warrant it, I would eventually like to make it a
subscription-based app. I'm perfectly happy to leave it free if as an example
app in my portfolio if it doesn't take off.

Any and all feedback welcome, here's the blogpost with more info:

[http://najafali.blogspot.com/2010/08/introducing-
cardmonkey....](http://najafali.blogspot.com/2010/08/introducing-
cardmonkey.html)

------
gz
"A web-based SRS app."

I am sure you can come up with a better description than this.

~~~
alinajaf
Thanks, the landing page was a little rushed. I've added a little more text
that should help make things clearer.

